# مجال عمل مهندس المعدات الطبية



## مهندس محمد يامن (9 أغسطس 2006)

تحية طيبة لاخواني المهندسين والطلبة الاعزاء،،،​ 
اريد ان اوصل هذه المعلزمات لاخواني المتخرجيين الجدد وذلك بانه ليس بالظبط واجب مهندس معدات الطبية الصيانة او الاشراف عليها فقط ​ 
ممكن ان يعمل بالمبيعات لانه القادر على فهم مثل هذه الاجهزه......​ 
ممكن بتطوير الاجهزه الطبية حسب المطلوب والحاجة .........​ 
ممكن ان يعمل في مجال التنسيق حيث ان موضعه ما بين مهندس اللكترون (الصيانة) والطبيب......​ 
ممكن بالادارة المشافي والشركات الطبية.... مثلا انه يعلم عن طبيعة المشافي وما تتطلب من كمية ونوعية المتواجدة في السوق الطبي وما هي افضلها واحدثها ومحاولة تطويرها اذا كان هناك لدية معامل صيانة وتطوير...... وايضا هناك من الناحية الاقتصادية ممكن ان تدخل في بناء المشافي وما يتطلبها من غرف ومساحات وادوات في الحاضر والمستقبل.... اما في الشركات مثلا بدل ما يشتري اجهزة تتعطل بسرعة ونوعيتها رديئه ممكن بثمنها ان يشتري جهاز اطول عمرا....​ 
ممكن ان يعمل في نطاق الشبكات بان يعمل المشافي الذكية على غرار البيت الذكي كأن يضع مشافي الدولة كلها تحت شبكه معلوماتيه واحدة بحيث معلومات المريض تكون متوفرة لدى جميع المشافي بحيث ممكن الطبيب ان يعلم تاريخ المريض قبل وصوله للمشفى ولعند...... ممكن عن طريق الشبكات ان توصل تخطيط القلب في سيارة الاسعاف للمريض الى الطبيب المنواب في المشفى ذاته.....ممكن لطبيب ليس لديه معلومات عن المرض ان يضعها على الشبكة ويسال فيها استشاري ويحدد موضع الشك وفي نفس الوقت وقبل مغادرة المريض بشخص مرضة.....ممكن عمل عمليات عن المريض في بلد ما والطبيب في بلد غيرها كما في الولايات المتحدة.....​ 
هذا والله أعلم وشكرا على اصغائكم إلي،،،​ 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،،​ 
_مهندس محمد يامن_


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (9 أغسطس 2006)

*جهود تشكر عليها*

نوّرتنا وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك .

مشاركات مفيدة . تبيّن للمهندسين الطبيين مجال عملهم المستقبلي .

الف شكر وتسلم لنا بأفكارك النيّرة . ومواضيعك القيّمة .

البغدادي


----------



## misteka (11 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا لك وربنا يوفقك


----------



## Ferdy (16 أغسطس 2006)

مشكوررررررررررر اخوي وانا واحد من الطلبة المحتارين


----------



## الجارح2003 (21 نوفمبر 2006)

رائع
جزاك الله ألف خير

أخوكم الجارح2003


----------



## آخر الفرسان (26 نوفمبر 2006)

من الممكن أن يكون عمل المهندس الطبي في مجال تصنيع الأجهزة الطبية و هذا برأيي مكانه الأساسي

فالكثير من الأجهزة الطبية نحن قادرين على تصنيعها كبعض الأجهزة السنية و أجهزة تخطيط القلب و أجهزة ضغط الدم و مختلف أجهزة القياس الحيوي
أعلم وجود معوقات كثيرة تواجه المهندس في بلادنا العربية لكن أعتقد أنه علينا المحاولة و أن لا يقتصر عملنا على استيراد هذه الأجهزة و بيعها و صيانتها بل صناعتها


----------



## اللويمي (30 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
كان ينصحنا دكتور وبرضه اعرف واحد كان في المستشفى التخصصي بالرياض
اخذ دبلوم في ادارة الاعمال بعد حصوله على بكالوريوس في هندسة الاجهزه الطبيه وأصبح مبدع في العمل الخاص
,,,
حبيت اشارك بالفكره للي يحب التجاره وتطوير نفسه من الناحيه هاذي
ولكم تحياتي


----------



## محمود رواشدة (11 سبتمبر 2009)

هل مجال العمل لهندسة الاجهزة الطبية واسع ام محصور فقط في الاجهزة الطبية ؟؟ واريد التأكد من هذه النقطة الهامة وهي هل صحيح بأن مهندس الاجهزة الطبية بإمكانه الحصول على درجة الماجستر بالاتصالات بعد دراسة الهندسة الطبية والعكس ايضا صحيح ؟؟؟ اتمنى الرد


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (5 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله فيك


----------

